# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Пожелания и вопросы по новому форуму

## Michael

Харе Кришна!

Для начала - с пожеланий:
- Было бы очень неплохо изменить цвета - желтый цвет букв на желтом фоне как-то не очень смотрится
- Еще одно пожелание - делать ежедневнй back-up для невозможности повторения ситуации, когда из-за взлома теряется вся информация.

Теперь вопросы:
- Чем была вызвана необходимость установки платного (и довольно проблематичного на мой взгляд) vBulletin, а не бесплатного и довольно надежного phpBB3?
- когда будут восстановлены группы (сообщества). Лично меня интересует группа по астрологии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Полностью солидарен по поводу цветов и сообщил об этом техническим администраторам. Белое и желтое утомляет глаза.
Про бэк-ап - тоже согласен. Но этот вопрос и про модель Форума вопросы не сюда, т.к. команда Форума не занимается конструированием сайта и его техническим поддержанием. Это администраторы сайта, которые почти не бывают на Форуме.
Группа по астрологии уже создана, но пока там пусто. Ямуна Джая уже зарегестрировалась и на днях начнет запускать туда народ. Можете ей лично напомнить о себе.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Что-то у меня привыкание медленно происходит. Напрягаю глаза неимоверно, чтобы понять где новые сообщения. И почему-то через раз картинка обманывает. Что касается движка, пока что не очень уверен, что этот форум лучше phpBB. Может он лучше защищен, и в этом был смысл переходить на незнакомый движок?

----------


## Наталья А.

Задала сегодня вопрос в разделе для начинающих. И рядом со мной (по времени) ещё человек задал... Но боюсь, что наши вопросы просто утонут в тех, что модераторы достают из архива...

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Задала сегодня вопрос в разделе для начинающих. И рядом со мной (по времени) ещё человек задал... Но боюсь, что наши вопросы просто утонут в тех, что модераторы достают из архива...


Харе Кришна, Наталья!

Нет причин волноваться, достаю из архива вопросы я сам. Два сегодняшних вопроса обязательно будут отвечены, а задавшим я вышлю ссылки в личку. Также новые вопросы можно отличить в общем списке от старых по признаку открытой/закрытой темы. Через несколько дней восстановление закончится, и все свежие вопросы будут появляться в ожидаемом месте, в начале списка.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Также новые вопросы можно отличить в общем списке от старых по признаку открытой/закрытой темы. Через несколько дней восстановление закончится, и все свежие вопросы будут появляться в ожидаемом месте, в начале списка.


Спасибо. Я-то свой вопрос найду всегда. Я боялась, что Вы его не найдёте, вернее не заметите. ))

----------


## Лена

желтый цвет - Золотой век на кришна.ру

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Для начала - с пожеланий:
> - Было бы очень неплохо изменить цвета - желтый цвет букв на желтом фоне как-то не очень смотрится
> - Еще одно пожелание - делать ежедневнй back-up для невозможности повторения ситуации, когда из-за взлома теряется вся информация.
> 
> Теперь вопросы:
> - Чем была вызвана необходимость установки платного (и довольно проблематичного на мой взгляд) vBulletin, а не бесплатного и довольно надежного phpBB3?


Дизайн сделан наспех - идет работа над дизайном для КришнаРу и в таком же стиле сделаем и форум.
Бекапы будут ежедневные.

vBulletin нам посоветовал человек который работает в крупной фирме оказывающей услуги безопасности для веб-серверов - как наименее дырявый, чем бесплатный phpBB за безоп-ть которого производитель ответственности не берет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Яшоданандана прабху (опытный администратор форумов и сайтов) о новом vbulletin форуме Кришна.ру:



> поздравляю с выбором движка, это лучший форум

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1. Пробовала сейчас поставить картинку с расширением png, вот эту
http://www.narottam.com/wp-content/u...d-Gurudeva.png 
не получается : 




2. Время правки постов не ограничено?

----------


## Darshana

> 2. Время правки постов не ограничено?


Ограничено 30 минутами. 
Если сообщение отредактировано в течении 4-х минут, то  подпись "Последнее редактирование произведено...." не появлется.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> 1. Пробовала сейчас поставить картинку с расширением png, вот эту
> http://www.narottam.com/wp-content/u...d-Gurudeva.png 
> не получается : 
> 
> 2. Время правки постов не ограничено?


1. и правильно что не получается. слишком большая картинка по ширине. сразу поползет всё форматирование страницы. Можно прикрепить как вложение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо, 30 минут лучше чем 15  :smilies:  это прогресс  :smilies: 

......

Пробовала поставить такую , она 15*60 мм (логотип на главной страничке Travelingmonk.com, справа)
http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru//ima...go-website.jpg 
и все равно не получается:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Где-то написано, как вложения прикреплять?

----------


## Darshana

> Где-то написано, как вложения прикреплять?


Под формой быстрого ответа кнопка *Расширенный режим* =>внизу под формой ответа* Дополнительные опции* => *Вложения* => *Управления вложениями*

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

вот вставил

вот код:

[IMG]http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/images/logo-website.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, спасибо,  разобралась.
 Ссылку на картинку не надо копировать в поле ответа, сразу надо нажимать на "изображение", иначе будет 2 раза http/

..................

Darshana, спасибо, я эту кнопочку видела, но не догадалась еще в большое белое поле нажать  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Думаю, будет не лишним увеличить высоту формы быстрого ответа, процентов на 50-100, легче будет ориентироваться в написанном  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да, спасибо,  разобралась.
>  Ссылку на картинку не надо копировать в поле ответа, сразу надо нажимать на "изображение", иначе будет 2 раза http/
> 
> ..................
> 
> Darshana, спасибо, я эту кнопочку видела, но не догадалась еще в большое белое поле нажать


Красивый баннер!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Думаю, будет не лишним увеличить высоту формы быстрого ответа, процентов на 50-100, легче будет ориентироваться в написанном


Да, маловато будет

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Однако участников банят немедленно! 
> 
> Харе Кришна!


После неоднократных предупреждений, как написано.

----------


## Bhishma das

Не факт!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

Однако самое важное противоречие заключается в следующем.
Решения, принимаемые Администрацией и модераторами Форума, субъективны по определению и природе своей.
Поэтому, например, некий модератор может трактовать, по разумению своему, скажем, ироничное замечание пользователя Имярек как саркастическое.
И в то же время модераторы часто не реагируют на не очень почтительные высказывания пользователей Форума по отношению к друг другу. Можно привести множество примеров.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

да,модерация субъективна. как и любые отношения в этом мире. и что? 
есть владельцы форума,есть правила. чей форум,того и главенствующее мнение. Преступники тоже считают УК несправедливым. 

нажимать кнопку "пожаловаться" Вам никто не запрещает, если Вы субъективно считаете что Вас оскорбило чье то высказывание. Модераторов не один, и в личке они советуются друг с другом. подавайте аппеляцию, так сказать  :smilies: 
Судить об остальном оставьте тому,кто назначен руководством форума.

----------


## Bhishma das

Интереснее было бы выслушать мнение Администрации Форума.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интереснее было бы выслушать мнение Администрации Форума.


Что бы вы хотели услышать?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Хотелось бы возможность ставить лайки. А то кто-то пишет, один спорит, а 99 согласны, но кто согласен, те молчат, а спорит один из сотни. И получается, что все согласны (99%), но из-за того что все согласные молчат, со стороны кажется, что сообщение ошибочное, раз оспорено.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Лайки поддерживаю.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хотелось бы возможность ставить лайки. А то кто-то пишет, один спорит, а 99 согласны, но кто согласен, те молчат, а спорит один из сотни. И получается, что все согласны (99%), но из-за того что все согласные молчат, со стороны кажется, что сообщение ошибочное, раз оспорено.


Добавил.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Добавил.


Спасибо!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

а где потом посмотреть лайки?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> а где потом посмотреть лайки?


В кабинете. Жалко не видно от кого. Называется отзывы.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> В кабинете. Жалко не видно от кого.


а я что то не увидела там этот пункт. куда смотреть? :smilies:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

а,нашла. вверху, рядом с "добро пожаловать"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> а,нашла. вверху, рядом с "добро пожаловать"


Я вам поставил "лайк". Должно быть видно кто вам поставил и кому вы.

Два отзыва подряд одному и тому же человеку почему-то нельзя

----------


## Sharada d.d.

спасибо,Евгений! 
имени не написано, но если нажать на ссылку темы с лайком,попадаешь на сообщение человека. который и поставил лайк. видимо.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> имени не написано, но если нажать на ссылку темы с лайком,попадаешь на сообщение человека. который и поставил лайк. видимо.


А, точно, спасибо!

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Звездочку внизу нашёл. А как посмотреть у кого сколько лайков, и кто ставил, что-то не найду. Рядом с "добро пожаловать" ничего нет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Звездочку внизу нашёл. А как посмотреть у кого сколько лайков, и кто ставил, что-то не найду. Рядом с "добро пожаловать" ничего нет.


Справа вверху кабинет. Там отзывы. Если нажать на отзыв, открывается сообщение того, кто его оставил

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Почему-то не могу отзыв оставить одному пользователю за разные сообщения. Написано: вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде, чем снова сможете добавить его данному пользователю.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Почему-то не могу отзыв оставить одному пользователю за разные сообщения. Написано: вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде, чем снова сможете добавить его данному пользователю.


Ну так и сделайте, как написано.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Харе Кришна!
В личных сообщениях после отправки сообщения нет возможности отредактировать его. Можно ли сделать такую возможность? 
А то не раз уже отправляю сообщение, а потом смотрю, что есть некоторые ошибки и неточности. А исправить не могу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> В личных сообщениях после отправки сообщения нет возможности отредактировать его. Можно ли сделать такую возможность? 
> А то не раз уже отправляю сообщение, а потом смотрю, что есть некоторые ошибки и неточности. А исправить не могу.


После отправки уже отредактировать нельзя.

Но перед отправкой можно перейти в "Расширенный режим", там будет видно ваше письмо, вы его можете проверить и, при необходимости, отредактировать.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Харе Кришна! 
В разделе духовные учителя имеются две одинаковые темы с названием "Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! 
> В разделе духовные учителя имеются две одинаковые темы с названием "Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху".


Спасибо, слепил обе темы.

----------


## Ruslan

Это не столь важно, но нельзя включить уведомления по email о новых публичных сообщениях. Я поэтому их отключил, т.к. нерегулярно сюда захожу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Lakshmana Prana ji, 
вы где-то здесь размещали статью про день матаджи в Вайшнавских брахманических семьях Индии.
Где ее можно найти?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Lakshmana Prana ji, 
> вы где-то здесь размещали статью про день матаджи в Вайшнавских брахманических семьях Индии.
> Где ее можно найти?


Простите, вообще не помню.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хм... если кто-то увидит, напишите здесь, пожалуйста.

----------

